# Random white hairs



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

So since I've been being told that she's probably not a bay roan, and we know nothing of her parents.
I was wondering what these white hairs could be from? She's going to be 8/9 this year (we don't know her birth date either, just the vet's guess)


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Do you have a picture?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

Haven't seen a photo, but could it be protein deficiency?


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Depends where it is also... might be from the saddle


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

I kind of have the same question.....not trying to still your thread but here is a link to mine.
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-colors-genetics/what-these-112400/#post1349936


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I still think either random white hairs that happen to have clustered in a few areas, or rubbing injuries. The one on her butt, where on her butt is it? Like on her hip, or by her tail?


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

Chiilaa said:


> I still think either random white hairs that happen to have clustered in a few areas, or rubbing injuries. The one on her butt, where on her butt is it? Like on her hip, or by her tail?


You talking to the OP or me?
If me then please comment in my thread....I don't want to dirty up the OPs with my stuff :/


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Sorry. I was talking to the OP


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't have any good enough pictures. THe majority of the white hair is on her neck, withers, and alllllllll over her hind quarters. Then there's less everywhere else, they're not as condensed. I'll try to get some good pictures today.


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

I have a chestnut sabino that has white flecking through out her body.......I think it has something to do with the sabino gene.

Super Nova


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

We can't really tell you anything correct until we see pictures..There are many possibilities for a horse to get white hairs..


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

I'll see her tomorrow and get lots of pictures haha


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

I was told that if the horse has a palomino parent, they can produce a solid color horse that has white hair scattered over the body. That was what we have with our Sheba.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Usandpets - That logic doesn't make any sense at all, no offense. White hairs aren't uncommon on any color, but having a palomino parent wouldn't make any difference unless it happened to be a palomino roan. 

OP, like everyone said, we need pictures to make any sort of comments so I will wait until you have posted them.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Poseidon - That's what we were told by different people. Sheba is a sorrel horse and it's the palomino showing through. One was someone we were trail riding with and the other was someone that breeds palominos.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

*sigh* No it is not "palomino showing through." Palomino is cream on red. You have a red horse if the "palomino was showing through" you would have a palomino. Cream does not hide on red or bay horses.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Here you go!
The right side of her neck has a lot more white but I forgot to take a picture.
Her face looks like there's white hair, but it's actually a blonde/gold color.
I've ruled out the white on her withers being from the saddle.
And she's got white in her mane and tail also.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Random white hairs. Very common.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

What are they from though? Just random?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Just random. They are probably being caused by "something" but as long as she is on a good diet, there is nothing we can do at this point in time to determine what that "something" is.


----------

